# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Kalknagel

## dotito

Hallo,

Jaren heb ik last gehad van ingegroeide teennagels,na vorig jaar 4 nagels te laten versmallen heb ik bij één teen een kalknagels over gehouden,de rest van mijn teennagels zijn terug mooi glad geworden.
Echt pijn doet dat nog niet,maar het voelt een beetje lastig aan als ik eraan kom,en ik heb ook schrik dat het later erger gaat worden.
Weet er iemand wat je er kan aandoen aan die kalknagel?
Of hoe ik die op een natuurlijk manier soepel krijg?


Alle tips zijn welkom.

Het enige wat ik niet doe is naar een pedicure/podoloog gaan want daar heb ik geen goede ervaringen mee :Wink: 

Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve Do,

Hier http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ight=kalknagel staat een artikel over kalknagels en hier http://mens-en-gezondheid.kwero.nl/z...alknagels.html staan allemaal tips en ervaringen van mensen mbt kalknagels, dus hopelijk heb je wat aan die informatie!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sefi

Mjin moeder had ook een kalknagel en dat bleek van een schimmel te zijn. Ze zit nu aan medicijnen tegen die schimmel.

----------


## Oki07

http://www.nailner.com/site/nl/page/779/nailner-repair

Dit lijkt mij handig.

----------


## dotito

@Oki,

Bedankt voor de link :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hee Do!

Ben je al eens met die kalknagel naar de huisarts geweest? Misschien is het net zoals bij de moeder van Sefi een schimmel en is er iets tegen te doen!

Groetjes Syl

----------


## dotito

Nee nog niet geraak er momenteel even niet :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

lamisil tabletten zijn erg goed tegen kalknagels, je moet ze een half jaar slikken,
MAAR ze zijn heel slecht voor je gezondheid, dus ik kies voor mn kalknagel.

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Als die pillen zo slecht zijn voor je gezondheid, zal ik ook wel met die kalknagel blijven rondlopen :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

hahahahwha, wat ben je toch grappig Do,
jij van de kruiden,
en ik van de pillen...
toch??

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Heb je inmiddels al in mindere mate kalknagels?
Weet je de eventuele oorzaak ook?

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Moet zeggen dat de kalknagel nog zelfde is,maar heb er wel minder last van.Ziet er alleen niet zo mooi uit,gelukkig heb ik het aan mijn kleine teen,dus dat zie je zo niet.

Geen idee wat de oorzaak kan zijn.

----------

